# Sway vs strut bar



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

They're both important and work together. The strut tower bars will be easier to install and likely cheaper. You should already have sway bars from the factory. Any upgrade will be for larger sway bars. Strut tower bars will allow sway bars to function at their highest capacity.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have the ultra racing bars all over my car and it handles like a dream.


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

So since there's slready sway bars I might as well get the strut. Since I don't plan on going crazy I just want to feel a lil more solid in corners without breaking the bank.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Record_player said:


> So since there's slready sway bars I might as well get the strut. Since I don't plan on going crazy I just want to feel a lil more solid in corners without breaking the bank.


It would be a very good start. After that, you can decide if you need an even stiffer feel. If you do, polyurethane sway bar bushings would be the next step. 

Too large of a sway bar is not a good idea either. There's a reason why the manufacturers don't make them too large. If they get too large, the wheels become less and less independent, making the ride harsher. I think you'll be satisfied with strut tower bars. 

Even if you wanted to go all out, strut tower bars would be the first thing you'd need to do.


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

ok sounds good thanks alot. looks like im going with strut bars


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

does anyone know if there is a deference between the 2011 and 2012 front sway bar


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

If the Cruze is like the Cobalt and almost any other car I've had, as I understand it... the strut housings are molded to the firewall, therefore strut bars are purely for show, and offer no benefit to handling. 

Can anyone back that up?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

even so you can still get flex from each strut mount, the strut tower bar will keep the struts from flexing independently, which will keep your car more level in corners. It isn't a massive difference but it will stiffen the front end more


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

shawn672 said:


> If the Cruze is like the Cobalt and almost any other car I've had, as I understand it... the strut housings are molded to the firewall, therefore strut bars are purely for show, and offer no benefit to handling.
> 
> Can anyone back that up?





NBrehm said:


> even so you can still get flex from each strut mount, the strut tower bar will keep the struts from flexing independently, which will keep your car more level in corners. It isn't a massive difference but it will stiffen the front end more


What he said. On some cars it is more of a difference than others, but its still a difference. Even on my 95 Regal, the strut towers are molded to the firewall as well, but the difference is very large nonetheless. I noticed it most right after I installed my first one while entering my driveway. Its a sharp driveway off of a 35mph road into an apartment building straight up a ramp that goes over a sidewalk. You have to make a right, and the first thing that happens is that your front right wheel takes an impact. 

Once I installed the strut tower bar, I realized how much flex my car actually had. It felt much more solid going over that ramp every time after that. 

A firewall is also practically a few layers of sheet metal and some other materials. It doesn't even begin to compare in rigidity to the strength of tubular steel.


----------

